# baby aspirin/progesterone.. any stories?



## swampmaiden

Just wondering if anyone has any success or failure stories about using these to help prevent miscarriage.. 
I've been taking baby aspirin 80mg daily since I got my BFP.. 
and tho the natural wild yam derived progesterone is available in California, the lab made real-stuff progesterone is available by Rx only... 
I've done some internet research, but wanted to hear any personal stories.. thanks :)


----------



## londongirl

Worked a treat for me. First mmc at 10 weeks, then MC at 6 weeks, then a chemical. 

Introduce aspirin and progesterone and I'm 32 weeks and it's been smooth sailing :)

I wish you all the best xx


----------



## swampmaiden

are you using prescription progesterone or the natural wild yam derived stuff from the health food store?


----------



## londongirl

I got a script for it.


----------



## Claire788

Same for me, 2 MCs and consultant advise I take 75mg every day from day if OV. Success, 3rd time lucky for DS. Did it again this pregnancy and caught first cycle and it's stuck! :) GL!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Claire 788. What was it you used progesterone cream or aspirin. I heard too that there are natural blood thinners too like ginger, red grape juice I wonder how efficient they are ? Xx


----------



## swampmaiden

I've been taking the aspirin everyday since my BFP, and still going strong!

About to hit 9 weeks soon... this is the furthest i've ever made it, and been dealing with all the normal symptoms too (fatigue, nausea, constipation, sore boobs) whereas the MCs were only sore boobs


----------



## Chrissi1981

Swamp maiden may I ask how far along were you for each mc ? How did they find out that you needed baby aspirin ? Is it something prescribed by the doctor ? Do you know if you can take it alongside natural progesterone cream ? Xx


----------



## swampmaiden

chrissie, I was about 6 weeks along in all of them embryo age.. although the mcs occurred about a week or 2 after embryo death. I also wasn't prescribed aspirin, I just took it upon myself to add the 80mg baby aspirin to my daily pills. I did alot of internet research, and I found out that low dose aspirin wont prevent a failing pregnancy from miscarrying, but it will prevent a healthy pregnancy from stop developing, which could be caused by women with clotting factors having something clog up the tiny blood vessels that supply the embryo with food/nutrients.
I've never been tested for clotting factors, but I learned that one sign that aspirin may be right for you is if you have heavy periods with lots of chunks and clots, which I do. 
Also, pregnancy puts your body into a state of inflammation, and aspirin is an anti-imflammatory besides making platelets less sticky, and thinning the blood a bit. 
So far, I've had no problems.

I also considered progesterone to be a factor but you need to be tested and prescribed an Rx for it here in California, and with all the symptoms Ive been having, especially the morning sickness, all points to proper levels of progesterone so it very well could be the aspirin. There are quite a few peer reviewed literature citing the benefits of aspirin in miscarriage prevention in pregnancies that would otherwise be healthy and progress if it werent for the clotting issue.


----------



## Chrissi1981

swampmaiden said:


> chrissie, I was about 6 weeks along in all of them embryo age.. although the mcs occurred about a week or 2 after embryo death. I also wasn't prescribed aspirin, I just took it upon myself to add the 80mg baby aspirin to my daily pills. I did alot of internet research, and I found out that low dose aspirin wont prevent a failing pregnancy from miscarrying, but it will prevent a healthy pregnancy from stop developing, which could be caused by women with clotting factors having something clog up the tiny blood vessels that supply the embryo with food/nutrients.
> I've never been tested for clotting factors, but I learned that one sign that aspirin may be right for you is if you have heavy periods with lots of chunks and clots, which I do.
> Also, pregnancy puts your body into a state of inflammation, and aspirin is an anti-imflammatory besides making platelets less sticky, and thinning the blood a bit.
> So far, I've had no problems.
> 
> I also considered progesterone to be a factor but you need to be tested and prescribed an Rx for it here in California, and with all the symptoms Ive been having, especially the morning sickness, all points to proper levels of progesterone so it very well could be the aspirin. There are quite a few peer reviewed literature citing the benefits of aspirin in miscarriage prevention in pregnancies that would otherwise be healthy and progress if it werent for the clotting issue.

Ah ok. I've been reading about natural blood thinners. I'm actually taking fish oil, consuming ginger tea, eating garlic, amongst many of the others. Hope this helps my second pregnancy. I've never noticed any clots really
No bigger than a grain of rice really and not many. 

Xx


----------



## hur575

I have had both for my successful pregnancy but after my third loss I only had Aspirin and progesterone, and they didn't help me as I lost that too. The the successful one steroid was added to the list, and I think that what helped me but a lot of ladies swear by Aspirin and progesterone only treatment but I needed more.


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks hur, thats good info

so far, Im still pregnant and Ive ONLY been using the baby aspirin. As I've been dealing with MS (just nausea, not vomiting) I figure my progesterone is probably fine. 

I am seriously converting to the 'aspirin is a miracle drug' crowd tho, Im sure its the reason why I have been maintaining this pregnancy!

If you dont mind me asking... at what point after your 3rd loss did you start taking the baby aspirin/proges? Was it immediately or before your BFP? 

And what was the timing of the BA/proges/steriod for your successful pregnancy??

Thanks again!! :flower:


----------



## hur575

swampmaiden said:


> thanks hur, thats good info
> 
> so far, Im still pregnant and Ive ONLY been using the baby aspirin. As I've been dealing with MS (just nausea, not vomiting) I figure my progesterone is probably fine.
> 
> I am seriously converting to the 'aspirin is a miracle drug' crowd tho, Im sure its the reason why I have been maintaining this pregnancy!
> 
> If you dont mind me asking... at what point after your 3rd loss did you start taking the baby aspirin/proges? Was it immediately or before your BFP?
> 
> And what was the timing of the BA/proges/steriod for your successful pregnancy??
> 
> Thanks again!! :flower:

after the 3rd loss I used it after BFP

The successful pregnancy 2weeks before, I was advised to take it one month before conception. This time I started on BFP, and finger crossed it will be fine.

Good luck to you too


----------



## doodlegirl

I was only on aspirin last pg that resulted in mc.this time im on all I probably can and I know its early days but this pg is so different from others.i was worried about not having any symptoms but since about 6 weeks they hit me so bad that I cry every day out of nausea and exhaustion.i really think that all meds im taking is helping the pg to progress.


----------



## doodlegirl

I was only on aspirin last pg that resulted in mc.this time im on all I probably can and I know its early days but this pg is so different from others.i was worried about not having any symptoms but since about 6 weeks they hit me so bad that I cry every day out of nausea and exhaustion.i really think that all meds im taking is helping the pg to progress.


----------



## swampmaiden

congrats on this pregnancy, doodle girl, and best of luck for you

on your previous pregnancy, did you start the baby aspirin while TTC or at your BFP?


----------



## londongirl

swampmaiden said:


> congrats on this pregnancy, doodle girl, and best of luck for you
> 
> on your previous pregnancy, did you start the baby aspirin while TTC or at your BFP?

Yay you've reached 12 weeks! That's a huge milestone. The placenta has well and truly taken over progesterone now so your progesterone must be fine :) I'm SO happy for you things seem to be going so well. x


----------



## swampmaiden

that is so sweet of you londongirl, thank you!! :)

and Ive been wondering when placenta takes over.. can't really seem to get much of a consensus on when, but its been a huge relief to have made it this far!! I can't believe the baby aspirin has really made so much of a difference, its amazing


----------



## londongirl

swampmaiden said:


> that is so sweet of you londongirl, thank you!! :)
> 
> and Ive been wondering when placenta takes over.. can't really seem to get much of a consensus on when, but its been a huge relief to have made it this far!! I can't believe the baby aspirin has really made so much of a difference, its amazing

I'm just so excited for you cos I have been there myself. And getting to 12 weeks is a breakthrough. 

Placenta starts taking over progesterone around weeks 9-10, my doc said I could start coming off progesterone around week 12, so this again affirms that you've done good from a progesterone perspective :)

Pls keep this post updated - with your 12-week and 20-week scans. It's so important for ladies in future who are in the same position to have hope :)


----------



## doodlegirl

swampmaiden said:


> congrats on this pregnancy, doodle girl, and best of luck for you
> 
> on your previous pregnancy, did you start the baby aspirin while TTC or at your BFP?

I would also like to congratulate you. you must feel so relieved :) 

With my previous pg I started to take aspirin only at about 5 weeks. This time I started when I got my bfp. (plus clexane injections) im positive on cardiolipin so aspirin probably was not enough.


----------



## doodlegirl

swampmaiden said:


> congrats on this pregnancy, doodle girl, and best of luck for you
> 
> on your previous pregnancy, did you start the baby aspirin while TTC or at your BFP?

I would also like to congratulate you. you must feel so relieved :) 

With my previous pg I started to take aspirin only at about 5 weeks. This time I started when I got my bfp. (plus clexane injections) im positive on cardiolipin so aspirin probably was not enough.


----------



## swampmaiden

thank you both, londongirl and doodle girl.. londongirl, you must be so thrilled to be so close to term.. keep us posted on the birth.

and yes, 12 weeks does seem like a major milestone. I will definitely breathe easier once I have my 12 week scan also.. its on Tuesday. I havent had an u/s since 6.5 weeks, when we did see a heartbeat. I think after that I'll start to feel like this one is really for real although my symptoms have been still going pretty strong.

And thats a good idea about keeping this thread alive.. if something as simple as baby aspirin could help a few women out, it is worth spreading the info. I'll be sure to post my 12 week and 20 week scans


----------



## swampmaiden

Well, didnt get around to the 12 or 20 week scans, but as Im due in about 10 days, I figure the proof is in the pudding!!!

Still taking a baby aspirin daily, and plan on taking it up until labor starts. Hope everyone elses pregnancies have gone as smoothly and healthily as mine!!!


----------



## secondstar

I lost my son at 20 week's and the autopsy found nothing wrong and negative on all blood clotting disorders. I got my bfp yesterday but am petrified of miscarrying again. Can it do any damage to take low dose baby aspirin if I don't have a clotting disorder? Thought I'd ask as you ladies seem to swear by it. Thanks x :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies, just got my positive today. This will be my third pregnancy after 2 losses. I've stsrted taking baby asprin about a month ago, and my doctor wants me to go on progesterone as soon as he confirms pregnancy (hopefully this week). Do you know if it matters if it's not stsrted until after + test? That's when he told me to call him and get strates, but now I'm worried I should already be on it. 

Secondstar - sorry for your loss :( I asked 3 doctors and they all said baby asprin is not harmful to take, so even without a clotting disorder it's one of those things they can't say for sure works, but doesn't hurt to try. :)


----------



## whitglass

After three losses (all chemicals before 5 weeks) my RE had me on 200mg progesterone a day starting at early BFP, and I'd been on aspirin since trying. I have no idea if that's what made this one stick, but I'm in my 2nd trimester and the progesterone is the only thing I did differently. My RE and OB said baby aspirin is harmless whether or not you have a clotting disorder. Stopped both at 12 weeks and feeling so relieved! Especially after seeing the baby wiggle and hearing the heartbeat. 

Good luck! :)


----------



## mummy3ds

This has really helped me, so thank you for keeping it going.
I found out on Wed (22/4) that I am pg again after 4ds and 2 mmc (1st one at 10weeks followed by a d&c, 2nd one at 11weeks followed by a natural miscarriage and a haemorrhage where I almost died!!)
I am under the hospital consultant "due to my age" Im 38 next month and they have done the routine bloods with nothing coming back. I do have submucosal fibroids which could be the problem but am on the waiting list to have a hystocsopy (sp) and possible removal but when I asked the consultant about continuing to ttc he told me to carry on as he wasn't 100% sure the fibroids were causing a problem.
He prescribed me 75mg of aspirin on a +ve test (which I have started) and on confirmation of a hb (scan booked for 12/5) progesterone pesseries.
I just hope this works xx


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm still on baby asprin and vaginal progesterone suppositories. This is the furthest I've ever made it, I'm almost 11 weeks. I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and all was well..

Fingers crossed this good luck combo keeps going...


----------



## mummy3ds

sunshine2014 said:


> I'm still on baby asprin and vaginal progesterone suppositories. This is the furthest I've ever made it, I'm almost 11 weeks. I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and all was well..
> 
> Fingers crossed this good luck combo keeps going...

Sunshine that is great news H&H pregnancy 
It certainly seems to be the winning combination for most people xx


----------

